# First day driver rating question



## schnisz (Nov 26, 2014)

so, yesterday was my first day. I did six rides. They were all great, but one. Had great conversations with everyone, they sat in the front, one drunk man actually bought me coffee because I stopped at 7-11 so he could buy beer. My last ride however, wanted me to drop him at a massage parlor and wait thirty minutes for him to finish. He said he would pay me off the books. I declined and ended the ride at the massage parlor. Yesterday my rating said 5. Today on the app it says just 4* and in my dashboard it says 4.5. I feel I am off to a bad start because of this. Do I have any recourse? I don't want to be deactivated for this before I get going!


----------



## Elite Uber Driver (Nov 15, 2014)

Only thing you can do is get out there and give as many rides as possible right away. Get more rides to average.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

My only advice would be.... if you think someone has given you a bad rating unreasonably, email uber asap after the ride and give your side of the story. In my opinion it is unreasonable to ask you to wait for him. Just my opinion, ubers might be different.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

This was NOT a Happy Ending!!!


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Nah somewhere here in the forum it talks about your ratings being hit hard for a while, Uber won't care unless they see a trend, They start looking if your ratings are bad after 50-100 rides and then they may say something. Once you are over the 100 ride threshold then they start to worry, but keep up the good work, You won't make everyone happy, the rating system sucks, Uber and the coats know it, they know not everyone would ever give a 5* rating NEVER! I think I have had some of these riders who just flat ass don't give a 5* Rating had I slept with them and given them the most pleasure of their life! Then there are some that realize that the rating system is the drivers saving grace and they always rate a 5* because they know that Uber looks at that very closely!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

schnisz said:


> so, yesterday was my first day. I did six rides. They were all great, but one. Had great conversations with everyone, they sat in the front, one drunk man actually bought me coffee because I stopped at 7-11 so he could buy beer. My last ride however, wanted me to drop him at a massage parlor and wait thirty minutes for him to finish. He said he would pay me off the books. I declined and ended the ride at the massage parlor. Yesterday my rating said 5. Today on the app it says just 4* and in my dashboard it says 4.5. I feel I am off to a bad start because of this. Do I have any recourse? I don't want to be deactivated for this before I get going!


I'd be careful of the hours you work when starting.


----------



## uberneber (Oct 26, 2014)

In my town I'm keeping the habit of working weekends 4pm to 10pm the latest, and I'm still very busy between those time. I've also started out with a low ranking after the first night but I got back out there and started to pull my rating up some. Good luck and keep driving.


----------



## celes (Nov 26, 2014)

can somebody help me. I just gor my new iphone 6 and try to upload the uber app, and as I see the video for uber how to use it I found out that the app I been downloading is for the rider not for the driver. can you help me really what the app for uber / driver in my iphone 6


----------



## Betty Boop (Nov 13, 2014)

schnisz said:


> so, yesterday was my first day. I did six rides. They were all great, but one. Had great conversations with everyone, they sat in the front, one drunk man actually bought me coffee because I stopped at 7-11 so he could buy beer. My last ride however, wanted me to drop him at a massage parlor and wait thirty minutes for him to finish. He said he would pay me off the books. I declined and ended the ride at the massage parlor. Yesterday my rating said 5. Today on the app it says just 4* and in my dashboard it says 4.5. I feel I am off to a bad start because of this. Do I have any recourse? I don't want to be deactivated for this before I get going!


I had this happen my third day driving. Every thing went wrong and the woman was awful. my rating is now 4.45 . I don't have enough trips under my belt to even this out and what if a get another horrible person having personal problems?

And if you think about it, what is wrong with a four star rating. I rate a lot of things not always the highest star or point, even though i liked it, like 
say a hotel or restaurant. four out of five is good to me. a high ranking actually.


----------



## JBB (Nov 28, 2014)

I had a drunk rider with a woman that I picked up at a bar. They asked me to stop at the local Wal-Mart and wait, we will be out in 15 - 20 min. After 40 minutes I called him and he said he would be right out. 15 minutes later he appears and asks me if he needs to request the ride again. (These 2 had actually done their grocery shopping for the next month which is why they were in there so long). I said I didn't stop the ride, you asked me to wait. Being drunk he gets all upset insisting I should have stopped the trip and waited. I asked him if he seriously expected me to wait for him for free but he was too drunk to reason with even after being in Wal-Mart for an hour. So he gives me a bad rating. I email Uber with the story and details. The response I got back was in line with other comments here. Uber won't remove any individual rating but they don't get too concerned about your rating until you take about 50 trips. Unless you have already established a bad pattern before then you should be fine. Just keep giving good rides and your rating will even out with the more trips you take. I did get mine back up to 4.85 in 2 weeks but it still sucks that one drunk can ruin your rating with no recourse. I wasn't even aware Uber had a "Rating Review Form" that I saw posted on here. Has anyone ever filled that out and gotten a bad rating taken off ? Be curious to know if that is an option. It seems you get different answers from different Uber city support centers.


----------



## Betty Boop (Nov 13, 2014)

BAD REVIEW AND NASTY PEOPLE ARE EVERYWHERE. I GOT TWO IN A ROW. NASTY WITH PERSONAL PROBLEMS. 
AND YES , YOU COULD BE A VICTIM OF THEIR BAD MOOD AND YES YOU CAN GET DEACTIVATED. LIFE IS NOT ALWAYS FAIR.
JUST FIGURE THAT IT IS THE UNIVERSE SAYING TO YOU THAT THERE IS SOMETHING BETTER FOR YOU OUT THERE AND THAT MAYBE THERE ARE BETTER THINGS PLANNED FOR YOU.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

if there is a problem with a ride just email your regional team. if the customer is abusive, really drunk or just in a shitty mood or whatever, if there is a good reason send a nice email explaining yourself and add that you are worried about your rating.. They can delete bad ratings and make note of a the trip.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Betty Boop said:


> BAD REVIEW AND NASTY PEOPLE ARE EVERYWHERE. I GOT TWO IN A ROW. NASTY WITH PERSONAL PROBLEMS.
> AND YES , YOU COULD BE A VICTIM OF THEIR BAD MOOD AND YES YOU CAN GET DEACTIVATED. LIFE IS NOT ALWAYS FAIR.
> JUST FIGURE THAT IT IS THE UNIVERSE SAYING TO YOU THAT THERE IS SOMETHING BETTER FOR YOU OUT THERE AND THAT MAYBE THERE ARE BETTER THINGS PLANNED FOR YOU.


I'M SORRY, BUT I CAN'T HEAR YOU. CAN YOU TYPE A LITTLE LOUDER?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

schnisz said:


> so, yesterday was my first day. I did six rides. They were all great, but one. Had great conversations with everyone, they sat in the front, one drunk man actually bought me coffee because I stopped at 7-11 so he could buy beer. My last ride however, wanted me to drop him at a massage parlor and wait thirty minutes for him to finish. He said he would pay me off the books. I declined and ended the ride at the massage parlor. Yesterday my rating said 5. Today on the app it says just 4* and in my dashboard it says 4.5. I feel I am off to a bad start because of this. Do I have any recourse? I don't want to be deactivated for this before I get going!


You should have finished the guy off yourself for $50 and 5 stars. This is Uber, you'll be needing the money, and the ratings.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Betty Boop said:


> I had this happen my third day driving. Every thing went wrong and the woman was awful. my rating is now 4.45 . I don't have enough trips under my belt to even this out and what if a get another horrible person having personal problems?
> 
> And if you think about it, what is wrong with a four star rating. I rate a lot of things not always the highest star or point, even though i liked it, like
> say a hotel or restaurant. four out of five is good to me. a high ranking actually.


Maybe I can save you some headaches. This is Uber(X), nothing makes sense. It's very low paying, confusing, exploitative, EXTREMELY risky, and best to be avoided. Other than that, I love it.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

JBB said:


> I had a drunk rider with a woman that I picked up at a bar. They asked me to stop at the local Wal-Mart and wait, we will be out in 15 - 20 min.


And the answer should be: 
"NO, I'm sorry, I can not wait more then 5 minutes.
It will be cheaper for you to reorder an Uber anyway"


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I ask them if they know how expensive waiting time is, I tell them Uber charges $5.00 for every 15 minutes.

None want me to wait after I tell them.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

JBB said:


> I had a drunk rider with a woman that I picked up at a bar. They asked me to stop at the local Wal-Mart and wait, we will be out in 15 - 20 min. After 40 minutes I called him and he said he would be right out. 15 minutes later he appears and asks me if he needs to request the ride again. (These 2 had actually done their grocery shopping for the next month which is why they were in there so long). I said I didn't stop the ride, you asked me to wait. Being drunk he gets all upset insisting I should have stopped the trip and waited. I asked him if he seriously expected me to wait for him for free but he was too drunk to reason with even after being in Wal-Mart for an hour. So he gives me a bad rating. I email Uber with the story and details. The response I got back was in line with other comments here. Uber won't remove any individual rating but they don't get too concerned about your rating until you take about 50 trips. Unless you have already established a bad pattern before then you should be fine. Just keep giving good rides and your rating will even out with the more trips you take. I did get mine back up to 4.85 in 2 weeks but it still sucks that one drunk can ruin your rating with no recourse. I wasn't even aware Uber had a "Rating Review Form" that I saw posted on here. Has anyone ever filled that out and gotten a bad rating taken off ? Be curious to know if that is an option. It seems you get different answers from different Uber city support centers.


Uber has encouraged this by making UberX cheaper than dirt. People don't really see us as having any value, but just to be there for them to use as they see fit. I doubt they would have even thought of asking you to wait if you were in a cab. If they would have it would have started with, "How much will you charge...."


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Don't worry about it too much...you are still on probation and have some leeway till you average out properly.


----------

